# Carbide Bandsaw Blades Update



## wolftat (Mar 8, 2010)

3-8-10 ----Bandsaw blades have been ordered with a shipping date to me of 3-12-10
3-12-10 ---- Bandsaw blades are in the hands of FexEx and on their way to me. Now we must sit back and pray.
3-16-10 ---- Bandsaw blades have arrived and have been repacked for shipping in the morning.
3-17-10 ---- All blades have been shipped out, they should be delivered by Saturday to you. Thank you all for participating in this buy.
3-19-10 ---- I see that one person has received his blade, has installed it, and is happy with it. Hopefully everyone else will have them either today or tomorrow and they are as happy with them as I think they will be.


----------

